# Celebrity Therapy: Beyonce & Rihanna



## aziajs (Apr 8, 2009)

This is so hilarious.  I love how they got the voices down.  I love when "Beyonce" says, "Eat whateva you want!  INDULGE!  Be a diva!  Divas have curves."  I almost died.

YouTube - Celebrity Therapy: Beyonce & Rihanna


----------



## n_c (Apr 8, 2009)

OMG that was hilarious, thanks for that aziajs.


----------



## mtrimier (Apr 8, 2009)

LOL! "I LOVE HAIR!" hee! sick as hell!


----------



## Tahti (Apr 8, 2009)

LOL!! That was unreal xD


----------



## k.a.t (Apr 8, 2009)

OMG HAHAHA too funny! thanks for this!


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 9, 2009)

Lol!!


----------

